# Scarface yellow chainsaw?



## Cut4fun (Jul 21, 2005)

Was watching scarface the other day and noticed that they used a yellow type chainsaw to cut dude up in a shower. Could have been just painted yellow for the movies, no stickers were seen or present. Any ideas on the saw used in this scarface movie?


----------



## darkstar (Jul 22, 2005)

eagar beaver ...


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 25, 2005)

Most of the chainsaws I've seen in movies have been McCullough's.


----------



## pbtree (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, well Hollywood rarely reflects reality...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2005)

It's a Homelite XL-2 painted yellow.


----------



## Simonizer (Aug 27, 2005)

Treeman14 said:


> Most of the chainsaws I've seen in movies have been McCullough's.


Yeah, but this saw started.


----------



## climber1423 (Sep 2, 2005)

How about the Texas ChainSaw Massacre?
I think its a Jonsered 70..... Any ideas???


----------



## Lawn Masters (Sep 2, 2005)

The first one they used a Poulan 306A, the second one, a Dolmar 120 series, a Homelie XL2, and a Mac 120, and a Husky 61. the third one they used a modified Stihl 038. the fourth one was a Mac 10-10. the newest one they used a husky like a 357, or 372XP.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 26, 2005)

i think the saw in scar face is an eager beaver


----------



## Simonizer (Sep 26, 2005)

darkstar said:


> i think the saw in scar face is an eager beaver


I don't know _mang_


----------



## darkstar (Sep 28, 2005)

what the heck does that meeen


----------



## lumberjach (Sep 30, 2005)

That is a quote from scarface.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 3, 2005)

lumberjach said:


> That is a quote from scarface.


Sssssure Tony. ha ha.


----------

